# Madonna kickt die Super Bowl-Halbzeit



## Stefan102 (6 Feb. 2012)

​
Bei der Show, die Madonna (53) da vor einigen Stunden ablieferte, trat DAS Ereignis des amerikanischen Sports, der Super Bowl, schon fast ein wenig in den Hintergrund. Während sich die Jungs der New York Giants und der New England Patriots in der wohl verdienten Halbzeit eine Verschnaufpause gönnten, wurde die Queen of Pop von griechischen Kriegern in typischen Uniformen, thronend auf einem riesigen goldenen Stuhl auf die Bühne gezogen. Zu den ersten Takten ihres Hits „Vogue“ tanzte sie gleich einer Göttin auf den unter ihr eingeblendeten Covern der Modebibel Vogue und brachte das Stadion zum Schreien.

Bei ihrer Performance zu „Music“ wurde sie dann nicht nur tatkräftig von LMFAO unterstützt, sondern auch von einer ziemlich beeindruckenden Seiltanzperformance. Auch ihr neuester Hit „Give me all your luvin'“ durfte an diesem Abend natürlich nicht fehlen, denn der passte mit seinen Cheerleader-Gesängen perfekt zu diesem Event. Ganz vorne dabei und die goldenen Pompons schwingend: Nicki Minaj (29) und M.I.A. (36), die ihren Mittelfinger so schnell in die Kamera streckte, dass es trotz verzögerter Ausstrahlung nicht gelungen ist diesen herauszuschneiden.

Dann verwandelten sich die Beats in Trommelwirbel – eine militärisch anmutende Trommler-Kapelle marschierte angeführt durch Cee-Lo Green (37) auf das Feld und gemeinsam stimmten sie kurz die ersten Takte von „Express Yourself“ an, bevor diese atemberaubende Show zu den Klängen von „Like a Prayer“ ziemlich besinnlich zu Ende ging. Da bleibt nur zu sagen: Hut ab, Madonna. Und auch die Stars zeigten sich sehr beeindruckt von dieser Performance. So twitterte zum Beispiel Sharon Osbourne (59): „Madonna ist zurück! Sie ist die Königin. Einfach sensationell.“ Aber auch Paris Hilton (30) war scheinbar vollkommen verzückt: „Das war eine der besten Halbzeitshows, die ich je gesehen habe. Madonna war unglaublich!“

Kelly Osbourne (27) war ebenfalls hin und weg: „Nichts, was ich in musikalischer Hinsicht gesehen habe, hat mein Herz so sehr zum Schlagen gebracht und mit so viel Glück erfüllt wie Madonnas Performance. Absolut fabelhaft!“ Und Kourtney Kardashian (32) twitterte: „Niemand ist besser als Madonna. Sie war reine Perfektion. Like a Prayer war mein Lieblingsteil.“ Eva Longoria schrieb (36): „Madonna ist unglaublich!!! Werde sie immer lieben! Was für eine Künstlerin! All meine Lieblingshits!“ Ob ihr der gleichen Meinung seid wie die Stars, könnt ihr euch hier ansehen (ach, und die New York Giants haben 21:17 gegen die New England Patriots gewonnen):

​
Alle Bilder dazu findet Ihr natürlich bei uns hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/musik-per...indianapolis-febr-5-2012-84x.html#post1178755
(Quelle: promiflash/youtube)


----------



## Alea (6 Feb. 2012)

Tja, was soll man dazu sagen. Sie hat es ebend noch richtig gut drauf. Das war eine tolle Halbzeiteinlage.


----------

